
E-CAT Patent Granted by USPTO - jonbaer
http://ecat.com/news/e-cat-patent-granted-by-uspto
======
powertower
A couple of things to be aware of.

1\. Patents that deal with producing excess energy (over-unity) (and also
anti-gravity) are actually not that uncommon. There have been quite a few LENR
related patents granted over the last 30 years.

2\. For a heat producing over-unity device to be realistically useful it has
to produce at least 3x as much energy as it consumes due to losses in the
absorption and conversion process. 3x is break even.

3\. For the energy industry to take interest and further develop a device, it
has to at least scale to a COP of about 9-10... 3x for the conversion loss,
and another 3x for an acceptable ROI (costs to bring it to market are
substantial: everything from R&D to safety issues to realigning from current
tech, and 100 other things).

If my memory is correct, the E-cat started with a claimed COP of 30x-100x,
after a few years it was reduced to 10x-20x, and now it's reported at 3x-6x.
It could go further down.

------
sandworm101
Li7 + H1 → Be8 → 2He4 + 17.3 MeV,

Cold fusion? I'll believe it when I see it. The fact that a patent has been
granted is no statement that the technology works or is in an way practical.

See
[http://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pages/US3345646-0...](http://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pages/US3345646-0.png)

~~~
srtjstjsj
But the patent is a good way to dupe investors and customers with a false
"social proof".

------
znpy
This is The dawn of a brand new era.

~~~
quotedmycode
Italians selling hot water is nothing new. And this guy of all people you
should be wary of. He's got his own Wikipedia page.

~~~
leaveyou
Did this guy try to scam you in some way ? Did he ask for money publicly from
someone ? I ask this because to me there is a weird dissonance between what
this "inventor" says and how people react. He basically said that he
discovered a way to generate excess heat (there were some public demo but
whatever, I was not present) and he does not want to divulge how but he will
try to mass produce it. And the reactions to this: "he's a scammer, he has no
patent therefore he's a scammer, oh he has a patent ? still scammer. patents
prove nothing" and so on. I have no horses in this race but shouldn't we call
someone a scammer AFTER he tried to scam or scammed someone and not BEFORE ?
And BTW why so much passion around LENR, E-CATs, "cold fusion" and so little
relaxed "I believe it when I see it" ?

